# Bernie Fisher, MoH Recipient Passes Away



## buffnut453 (Aug 19, 2014)

Just saw this:

Idaho Medal of Honor recipient Bernard Fisher passes away | Local Regional | Boise, Meridian, Nampa, Caldwell, Idaho News, Weather, Sports and Breaking News - KBOI 2

More info about him on Wiki:

Bernard F. Fisher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A true hero!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2014)

I believe that this is the only MOH action that was photographed. Pre-9/11.

Rest In Peace

Sorry. Might have been wrong: Col. Joe Jackson was filmed during his MOH action.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2014)




----------

